# Tricks for smoking in the car.



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I cannot smoke indoors at my current house and its too cold here these days to smoke outside, so I've been toying with the idea of smoking a pipe on the way to/home from work. Its about a 50min drive, so that works out to about a full bowl in my La Rocca Due bent billiard. 

I was curious if you guys have any good tips/tricks for pipe smoking in the car. I was thinking of sticking to blends that stay lit well and don't have tons of moisture build during the smoke up to minimize gurgle issues/relights.

Any other good advice for this novice pipester?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I use a bent pipe (usually a Pete 80s) so I can clench/dangle if need be, and have someplace to set the pipe down on short notice. I also have a spot for the tamper/tool, and use a lighter not matches. There's not really much to it. On a longer drive I usually do a cigar instead of the pipe because there aren't as many "moving parts" to fiddle with.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I use a bent pipe (usually a Pete 80s) so I can clench/dangle if need be, and have someplace to set the pipe down on short notice. I also have a spot for the tamper/tool, and use a lighter not matches. There's not really much to it. On a longer drive I usually do a cigar instead of the pipe because there aren't as many "moving parts" to fiddle with.


+1

As far as smell goes, open the driver side window a crack and have the air off but not on recirculate and have it come in from the feet. Dryer sheets under the seats freshen a car up nicely.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea if this works but it might be worth checking out:
Pipe Furniture Pipe Rest for Car Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

It might not be too effective depending on the angle of the shank/stem on your pipe, however.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

As for a pipe rest in my car, I use that little handle-like indent thing on the armrest on the left... that's actually very vague, I hope you understand what I'm talking about. Anyways, it is the perfect size for most of my pipes.


----------



## GlassMaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Great tips... smoking in the car just takes a bit of practice but then it's a breeze.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have never tried to smoke a pipe while driving, partially due to the logistics, but mostly out of fear of a run-in with an over zealous member of the local constabulary, who might assume it's not tobacco I'm smoking.

I have the rare cigar if I'm driving far enough to justify a smoke. Sounds like some good tips though, especially the dryer sheets. Never thought of that.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hard to beat a big cob in the car. 

Also, never smoke a churchwarden in transit; it smacks the window each time you turn your head to look in the side mirror. Same applies to a double corona cigar.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Hard to beat a big cob in the car.
> 
> Also, never smoke a churchwarden in transit; it smacks the window each time you turn your head to look in the side mirror. Same applies to a double corona cigar.


LMAO! I just got a picture of a churchwarden getting caught in the steering wheel and the hilarity that woud ensue! :banana:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Hard to beat a big cob in the car.
> 
> Also, never smoke a churchwarden in transit; it smacks the window each time you turn your head to look in the side mirror. Same applies to a double corona cigar.


Hahaha! Reminds me of the old Benson and Hedges commercials!
Nothing to smoking a pipe in the car. Light it up and puff away. I assume that y'all, like me, have no issues with relights. ; )


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, some great tips here. I'm gonna have to give this a try after the big blizzard passes through northern IL this week. Thanks again for all the info guys. Its gonna help a lot.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a sunroof that sucks the smoke out and causes no turbulence in the cabin....low noise as well. As for a pipe rest...just take some old fabric (from whatever...a piece cut from an old sweathshirt works nicely...or even just some paper towel)) and wad it up into one of the cup holders...make a little groove in the middle to hold the pipe. Holds the pipe nicely!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Also, if the Mrs. says smoking in the house is verboten, just go hop in and smoke in the driveway. If ya get cold, turn on the heater. Listen to some good talk radio or tunes.

Then when ya get tired of that, go light up in the master bedroom, return her glare and kick the vanity on your way out!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I use both straight and bent in the car. One thing that helps is to smoke a flake in the car so you can fold and stuff if you end up stuck in traffic for 3 hours and need something to not lose your mind. It keeps from having to fool around with loose tobacco and get it all over the place. Just grab a flake or two, fold it, put it in, and light it one handed.

Got a shed? I just set mine up with a chair and a parabolic heater so I can sit an relax and not freeze my arse off.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Hard to beat a big cob in the car.


+1 Moo speaks wisdom here. Dry your baccy and smoke it in a cob. If you are driving in the city (stop&go) a cracked driver side window and the fan on low does fine to pull the smoke out. On the interstate, switch to the passenger side window cracked---I've had puffs of wind through the cracked drivers side window from passing semis etc. blow ash out of the bowl and into my eyes. Not a good thing.

And as has been mentioned, use a lighter instead of matches.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

The #1 advice I can give you about smoking in the car.... Put your seatbelt on FIRST, then put your pipe in your mouth... It hurts.. and is quite annoying when you don't.... 

I smoke in my truck every day to and from work, or when just driving around. Keep the tamped and my lighter in the cup holder in the center arm rest and give a quick tamp at red lights or in traffic... 
Mike


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im too lazy to read all the responses, ima just post what i do.... i find the packing and lighting to be difficult if you have a long enough drive that one bowl wont do, but thats another story, i find that, to get the smoke to go out, but not let the wind get my bowl too hot, i crack the window an inch, maybe two. and when im driving the smoke heads straight for the gap and does not stay in the car at all. works great! and if i need a relight i try to do so at red lights and stop signs, if your on interstate, well, just dont let it go out!. lol


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Another car-pipe thought. If you keep a window cracked in the normal way and DO NOT leave your pipes or dirty pipecleaners and ashes behind overnight your car will remain much cleaner smelling over a year than what one cigar leaves behind in an hour. You cannot beat a fastfood paper drink cup with snap on lid for snarfing up ashes and dirty pipecleaners and sealing in the stink.

Leftover pipe smoke in a car may or may not smell good later; leaving dirty pipes or ashtrays behind will leave the old burned-ashy "aroma."


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> I have never tried to smoke a pipe while driving, partially due to the logistics, but mostly out of fear of a run-in with an over zealous member of the local constabulary, who might assume it's not tobacco I'm smoking.


One of the advantages of being old is this never happens. Once I was crossing a national border and the border guards had the dogs out and were checking each car. Some cars were being disassembled. They took one look at me and waved me through without even a sniff from the dogs. They even seemed irritated I didn't get out of their way fast enough.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nachman said:


> One of the advantages of being old is this never happens. Once I was crossing a national border and the border guards had the dogs out and were checking each car. Some cars were being disassembled. They took one look at me and waved me through without even a sniff from the dogs. They even seemed irritated I didn't get out of their way fast enough.


You look trustworthy enough, Nachs, but I still would have shaken out the beard.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

never trust a beard, its not always food thats being stored in there!


----------

